# boss wiring harness for dodge



## IFD158 (Jun 23, 2003)

I recently purchased a used 8ft boss plow for my 98.5 dodge cummins diesel. Upon installation of harness, its doing strange things. My high beams dont work, only the low beams, and at one point when I put my lights on, the pump would start running. I checked all my installation instructions and everything is in the proper place. This plow was installed on a ford superduty f-250 prior to my buying it. the headlight pigtails fit my truck perfectly. I have the smart touch control and preliminary test prove that is ok. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Also I have the undercarriage that fits I believe 97 and newer ford superduty series f250 and350 for sale. Its for the rt3 blade with smarthitch, and am in need of the undercarriage for my 98.5 dodge if any one knows of anyone selling one. thanks for you help


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Dodge Wiring*

When you were installing the harness did you notice the small two pronge vehicle option connector by the relays. check and see how it's pluged in, reverse the connector and see if the lights work properly. Let me know. 
 John....


----------



## IFD158 (Jun 23, 2003)

john, thanks for the reply. could you be a little more specific about this two prong connector. Idont recall seeing any, especially around the relays. Its a vehicle option plug? where exactly should i be looking? under to cover where all my relays are located? thanks for the help


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Connector Location*

If you look at the harness in the area around the relays there should be a connector that changes the polarity of the harness to operate on a Dodge. One wire is white and the other one is black if I can remember correctly, you just cross the two. Didn't you get the wiring diagram for the harness? If not you can get it of the Boss web site.

 John.....


----------



## IFD158 (Jun 23, 2003)

john, i did download the wireing diagram off the internet. there are two small wires that go to solonoid. one is the solonoid ground and the other is white with a black strip. I wired them up accoding to the schematic, but i was afraid to swap them. ill have to try that and see if thats what you meant. would that change the polarity because the instructions weren specific to my dodge


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Boss Wiring*

I think what you need is on page 19 of the Rt3 Straight blade manual..... John


----------



## IFD158 (Jun 23, 2003)

john im starrin at page 19 right now, i dont see it. i hav two manuals, one page 19 is parts list, te othr is a trouble shooting page. what am i missing?


----------



## IFD158 (Jun 23, 2003)

also john this connector is under the hood right? or should i be looking down by the pump


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

Well I'm looking at the page and it shows you a picture and says how to wire them correctly. Trace though the wiring and you'll find it. John......


----------



## IFD158 (Jun 23, 2003)

john with all due respect, i appreciate all your help but my wiring diagram does not show it, however i did find a pic of the manifold wiring diagram.if its on this [page then it doesnt specify anyting abut polarity, ill check the harness tommorrow morning when sun is up look for a connector. until then ill just study the ones i have. thanks again for your help


----------



## IFD158 (Jun 23, 2003)

garage keeper. if you read this, i got in contact with a local boss dealer. find out I havethe old style harness that does not have the plug you were refering too. said i need to purchase new pigtail adapters for headlights to work properly. thanks again though for searching for a fix. I did appreciate you taking the time to help


----------

